# Skunk attack



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Interesting post but the salient sentence is "..I go out to have a smoke....". You should be more concerned about your health and longevity and less concerned with a skunk. The skunk should be the least of your concerns.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


Really..... You must be one of them do no wrong guys.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Team Camo said:


> Really..... You must be one of them do no wrong guys.


Well I haven't smoked for 52 years , I'm looking at 78, did about 8 miles on my bike early this morning, cut my front lawn with walk behind mower and this afternoon while walking the course shot a 100 rounds of SCs' - 80 degrees + - and later topped a good day off at home with two vodka martinis before dinner. Well deserved because I felt I shot quite well with my new .28 ga. Beretta O/U. I also - not all that long ago - underwent radiation treatments 5 days a week for 10 weeks and one day for cancer - a truly sobering 51 days . It's not so much as "...do no wrong..." but rather do a lot of the right things right. Hope this helps, thanks for your post and as for me I wake up every morning with the hope that I'll still :









.

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

wpmisport said:


> ...If it's going to spray anyway...You could live trap it but I have done that once and don't want to repeat the experience.



If you had say, a nearby means of lowering the live trap into a volume of water like a creek or pond could you drown it in the trap with any realistic hope of not getting sprayed in the process?

I have a live trap and wondered about my chances should the opportunity arise.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> If you had say, a nearby means of lowering the live trap into a volume of water like a creek or pond could you drown it in the trap with any realistic hope of not getting sprayed in the process?
> 
> I have a live trap and wondered about my chances should the opportunity arise.


I think that would work, plenty of utube videos on the subject.
I had means of a bow and arrow, not the best way to go.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Grab them by the tail and spin them in circles until they get dizzy then put them on the ground and stand on their chest until dead . Tell us if it worked .


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Skunks are very docile creatures. You could of calmly sat there and watched the skunk pass the first time while enjoying your beverage, and later that evening could have enjoyed your cigarette and watched the skunk feed. I handle skunks all year long with my career. I will end up getting sprayed maybe once or twice per year. I swear they can smell fear and thr worst thing you can do is freak out, yell, jump, run. Those actions will absolutely startle the hell out of the skunk and for sure end result in spraying everytime. 

Shooting they will spray
Drowning they will spray
They certainly can spray in a small trap just as well as a large trap. 
Lassoing them and hanging them in the air-terrible idea. Lol. 

When we trap for skunks, we will wrap 3 sides of the trap in cardboard. 95% of the time as long as you approach the trapped skunk slowly and calmly, then the trick is to whisper sweet nothings into their ears. I swear this does calm them down and keep them at ease., they will not spray. Once they are relaxed, you can toss them around in a live trap pretty carelessly. We often remove trapped skunks customers trap while trying to target other pests like raccoons or woodchuck. In these scenarios, the traps almost always are unwrapped. We pre crease a sheet of cardboard and slowly approach the trap typically from a side angle and not head on. We will then lay the cardboard against the cage, fold it over the top with the pre creased folds and then proceed to transfer the animal into our own wrapped trap. Skunks are stubborn animals. You often have to poke at them with a stick to get them to budge to the transfer trap. When this doesn't work, i mate both traps door to door in the open positions and will stand both traps into the air and shake until the skunk falls into the transfer trap. At this late in the game, the skunks rarely spray at this point. Again, lack of fear and calming thr skunk is key. 

Skunks don't necessarily follow nocturnal habits. They are often seen early mornings and pre dark stages like deer. Most urban environments they tend to move later to avoid people and predators (dogs etc)


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Waif said:


> Acrid when fresh. Makes road hits smell like perfume.....
> 
> Guess we know who's in charge in your backyard.
> (A good thing skunks don't run a hundred pounds.)


Wouldn't that have made a good 50's sci-fi movie like _Night of the Lepus._ I can see the giant skunks attacking now.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

The old "Skunk in the yard" game. I've played this game a few times over the years. What I've learned... Don't shoot it at close range (especially with the wind in your face). Throwing rocks from your drive way actually seems to entertain them more than anything. Chasing one around your tent at night with a hatchet is a draw at best, no winners there! Shooting one in the head while it is in a live trap inside your barn is a bad idea. I have become proficient at catching them in live traps by accident. I use the"Blanket over the trap" trick to transport them to the woods behind my house. The first time I did this I was a little nervous to say the least. I got the blanket over the trap successfully, picked up trap and carried it back behind the barn and set it down facing the woods. Pealed back blanket to see skunk pretty layed back and not aggressive at all. My plan is to lift the door and prop it up with a stick and get away from trap. Seems simple enough. I get into position straddling the trap, lift the door and..... I can't reach my stick! So I'm straddled and stretched and guess who pops his head out. I learned a lot about myself that day. I watched parallelized as the skunk weaved in and out of my legs on the outside of the trap with no sign of fear at all, he seemed oblivious to my presence. And to kick dirt in my face, the skunk decided he had had enough fun with me and headed right back into the barn that I had just trapped him in. I've got a couple more skunk release stories, one involving a sneaky beagle pup and the other my neighbors porch, but I'll save those for a later date.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

PunyTrout said:


> I have friends who still smoke. Maybe I should forward their contact info so they can get some of what you were smoking...
> 
> 
> Is skunk still slang for _cannabis?_


Haha. Yeah the slang still holds true. Not the case though. If I were stoned I woulda pet the nice kitty


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

wpmisport said:


> If it's going to spray anyway you may as well shoot it with a pellet gun, in the head if you are a good shot.
> You could live trap it but I have done that once and don't want to repeat the experience.


I thought about it. I’m a damn good shot. But so was the skunk.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Thirty pointer said:


> Odd behavior for a wild skunk during daylight I'm also thinking possible rabies .Kill it if you get a chance .I have had them stand their ground a night when tracking deer but never charge .


It wasn’t daylight. But if I get another sign of any stink offensive- he gone.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Interesting post but the salient sentence is "..I go out to have a smoke....". You should be more concerned about your health and longevity and less concerned with a skunk. The skunk should be the least of your concerns.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


Thank you for the truth. Quit for 8 years and relapsed when I got divorced. Excuses excuses. I’ll post up when I finally commit to quitting.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Scout 2 said:


> Sounds like you need a little fly bait plus some other things


Fly bait? Unfamiliar. Elaborate. And what other things?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Dry fly bait and coke mixed. Indiscriminate poison to whatever takes a drink. The animal usually dies with their head in the pan.


----------

